# Starter won't spin flywheel



## Jay7175 (Sep 6, 2015)

Had a Troybilt Pony with a 17.5 Brigs given to me fairly recently. It cranked fine at first now I'm having problems. The starter won't spin the fly wheel, it'll spin about 2 inches and then spin back to where it started. I've replaced the battery and just put on a new starter and it still does it. I can turn the flywheel by hand and Ive been able to start the engine by bumping the starter over and over until it sometimes cranks. I dunno, I'm not an engine guy so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What's the engine serial number, model, and type??

FAQ: Finding Serial & Engine Model Number | Briggs & Stratton

If it's overhead valve the valves need to be adjusted more than likely. My daughter had a B&S that was doing the same thing......until I was able to adjust the valves I told her to not apply the choke until the engine made a few rotations. Once the engine gets some momentum then apply the choke......it worked long enough to give me time to get to her place and make the adjustments......which was about a month later.


----------



## Jay7175 (Sep 6, 2015)

It's model # is 31c707 type is 0603E1
Valve adjustment huh?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

B&S are pretty notorious for valve adjustments. 

.004 intake and .006 exhaust.

Different model and HP but the method is the same for adjusting valves:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f258/brigs-stratton-starter-motor-1005866.html#post6388338


----------



## Jay7175 (Sep 6, 2015)

Really needed to cut grass today so I fixed my other piece of junk mower instead of tangling with the troybilt. I gotta say I'm dreading the whole valve adjustment procedure, but thanks for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It's not all that bad getting the valves adjusted.......but, you do need a good feeler gauge. 

Not fun keeping the grass cut.......I spent a few hours today riding the "bucking bronco".


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

If valve cover is glued on then you will need some Permatex Ultra Grey RTV to re-seal it. 

Also if the valve adjust doesn't do it then it likely the decompressor on the cam has fail. These particular engine's cam are bad to fail causing hard starting to not even making passed the compression stroke.


----------



## Jay7175 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for the help fellas. Looks like I'll have to gather up a few things and do some research before I tear into it.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Here this may help it is the service manual for Briggs single OHV engines.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-g4TpKUJnh7WXBmMnJ2akI4S0E


----------

